# installing Gnome2 from ports failed



## mahashakti89 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi,

I installed FreeBSD 8.0-rc2 , there was no problem at all, then I tried to install gnome 2 from ports. So  make install clean works till ... I get following error with libxml2-2.7.6  : Error Code 1

I googled for some answers , but it does'nt work. I tried to remove libxml2 from /usr/ports/distfiles/gnome2 in order to fetch it again, I tried to install the involved packages libxml2 py26-libxml2 with sysinstall, but nothing. Any detailled help would be appreciated.

Thanks

mahashakti89


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 2, 2009)

We'll need more than 'error code 1', which is meaningless.

Was your ports tree completely up-to-date (i.e. installed and updated with portsnap)? Don't mix packages from a CD with ports. Won't work (at all, or for long).


----------



## mahashakti89 (Nov 2, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> We'll need more than 'error code 1', which is meaningless.
> 
> Was your ports tree completely up-to-date (i.e. installed and updated with portsnap)? Don't mix packages from a CD with ports. Won't work (at all, or for long).




Iam aware that error code 1 is  not enough ... but thi is all I have on screen , the same message for libxml2 gnome-applets and gucharmap  , the ports tree is up-to-date , was installed with portnsap. 

Thanks

mahashakti


----------



## mahashakti89 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi, folks,

Finally I used a pipe to get more detailled messages about what is wrong :

```
===>  Building for py26-libxml2-2.7.6
Making all in .
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.6/python'
/usr/local/bin/python2.6 ./generator.py .
/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include/python2.6 -I../include -I../include -I../python  
-I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -pedantic -W -Wformat -Wunused -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch 
-Wcomment -Wtrigraphs -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wuninitialized -Wparentheses -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings 
-Waggregate-return -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wredundant-decls -MT types.lo -MD -MP -MF 
.deps/types.Tpo -c -o types.lo types.c
libtool: compile:  cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include/python2.6 -I../include -I../include -I../python -I/usr/local/include -I/usr
/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -pedantic -W -Wformat -Wunused -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wcomment -Wtrigraphs -Wformat 
-Wchar-subscripts -Wuninitialized -Wparentheses -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Waggregate-return -Wstrict-prototypes 
-Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wredundant-decls -MT types.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/types.Tpo -c types.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o 
.libs/types.o
Found 1605 functions in libxml2-api.xml
Found 55 functions in libxml2-python-api.xml
Generated 886 wrapper functions, 558 failed, 216 skipped

Missing type converters: 
xmlRelaxNGValidityErrorFunc *:2  xmlXPathObjectPtr:22  const htmlEntityDesc *:2  xmlOutputMatchCallback:1  xmlElementContentPtr *:1  
xmlStructuredErrorFunc:5  xmlSchematronValidCtxtPtr:3  xmlParserInputBufferCreateFilenameFunc:2  xmlSchemaValType:2  size_t:1  
xmlEnumerationPtr:5  xmlSchemaWildcardPtr:1  xmlXIncludeCtxtPtr:4  xmlRelaxNGValidityErrorFunc:2  xmlSAXHandler *:4  ...:1  
xmlShellReadlineFunc:1  xmlDict *:1  xmlAutomataPtr:19  unsigned long:1  xmlParserInputPtr:17  xmlCatalogAllow:2  xmlExpNodePtr:3  
xmlElementContent *:1  xmlCharEncodingOutputFunc:1  xmlDictPtr:10  xmlTextWriterPtr:77  const htmlElemDesc *:1  xmlChRangeGroup *:1  
xmlIDPtr:1  xmlSchemaValPtr:13  xmlInputMatchCallback:1  xmlElementTablePtr:2  xmlChar **:16  xmlXPathCompExprPtr:6  xmlTextReaderErrorFunc:1  
xmlExternalEntityLoader:2  xmlNotationTablePtr:2  xmlXPathVariableLookupFunc:1  xmlParserNodeInfoPtr:1  xmlExpCtxtPtr:14  xmlPatternPtr:8  
xmlC14NIsVisibleCallback:1  xmlDeregisterNodeFunc:2  va_list:1  xmlSchemaTypePtr:9  htmlStatus:1  xmlRegisterNodeFunc:2  xmlAttributeType:2  
xmlRefPtr:1  xmlCharEncodingHandler *:4  xmlNotationPtr:3  xmlSaveCtxtPtr:8  xmlRegExecCallbacks:1  xmlNsPtr *:1  xmlLocationSetPtr:6  
xmlSchemaSAXPlugPtr:1  xmlModulePtr:4  xmlEnumerationPtr *:2  xmlShellCtxtPtr:10  xlinkNodeDetectFunc:2  xmlRefTablePtr:1  xmlStreamCtxtPtr:6  
xmlSchemaValidityErrorFunc *:2  xmlAttributeTablePtr:2  xmlSchematronParserCtxtPtr:5  xmlCatalogPrefer:1  xmlParserNodeInfoSeqPtr:3  
xmlSchematronPtr:2  xmlNodePtr *:2  xmlInputReadCallback:7  char **:5  xmlCharEncoding:13  xmlRegExecCtxtPtr:5  xmlElementContentType:2  void 
*:87  xmlTextReaderErrorFunc *:1  xmlSAXHandlerPtr *:1  xmlEntityReferenceFunc:1  xmlDocPtr *:1  xmlBufferAllocationScheme:3  
xmlSchemaValidityErrorFunc:2  xmlDOMWrapCtxtPtr:6  xmlOutputWriteCallback:2  xmlSchemaFacetPtr:7  xlinkHandlerPtr:2  xmlXPathFuncLookupFunc:1  
htmlElemDesc *:3  xmlCharEncodingHandlerPtr:7  xmlCharEncodingInputFunc:1  xmlFeature:1  const xmlParserNodeInfo *:1  xmlNodeSetPtr:32  
xmlEntitiesTablePtr:3  xmlIDTablePtr:1  xmlXPathFunction:4  xmlOutputBufferCreateFilenameFunc:2  xmlElementContentPtr:8  xmlElementTypeVal:1  
xlinkType:1  xmlGenericErrorFunc *:1 
touch gen_prog
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.6/python'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/gnome-doc-utils.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/gnome-settings-daemon.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome-applets.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome-applets.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
```
Perhaps it's now better for getting help

Thanks

mahashakti89


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2009)

What version of python is installed?


----------



## mahashakti89 (Nov 2, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What version of python is installed?



Here is the answer :

```
checking whether /usr/local/bin/python2.6 version >= 2.0... yes
checking for /usr/local/bin/python2.6 version... 2.6
```
is that what you need ?

Thanks 

mahashakti


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2009)

Try a `# pkg_version -v | grep python`


----------



## mahashakti89 (Nov 2, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try a `# pkg_version -v | grep python`



O.K. last message , I am going to sleep, but you have it :

  Output from command is  : python26-2.6.2_3                    =   up-to-date with port

Good night !

mahashakti89


----------



## mahashakti89 (Nov 3, 2009)

So, problem is now solved .... I modified some line in the makefile and it works.

Thanks 

mahashakti89


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 3, 2009)

Mind sharing that solution? This is a forum, not the helpdesk.


----------



## vitek16 (Nov 23, 2009)

mahashakti89 said:
			
		

> So, problem is now solved .... I modified some line in the makefile and it works.



What is is concrete you have made in Makefile?


----------



## jr_yeo (Nov 25, 2009)

mahashakti89 said:
			
		

> So, problem is now solved .... I modified some line in the makefile and it works.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> mahashakti89



how did u do it?


----------



## mahashakti89 (Nov 25, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Mind sharing that solution? This is a forum, not the helpdesk.



Hello, I am aware of this, I forgot to be more precise. And this is the first time - if I am not mistaken -since 11/2 that I am logging into the forum, I have a lot of work and I am not so often at home, I had no time to make a portsnap upgrade or update . So far I remember I commented something out . I will try this weekend to search what I exactly did.

Cheers 

mahashakti89:r


----------



## wonslung (Nov 25, 2009)

so you know enough to modify a makefile but don't know enough to know WHAT you changed?

That's.....interesting.


----------



## zeiz (Nov 25, 2009)

Interesting indeed. I used to fall into similar problems when it's unclear what the reason is but I simply waited till tomorrow and tomorrow everything was fine
BTW is there any sense to compile Gnome from ports where it's the same 2.26_3 so far as in packages? A few outdated packages could be portupgraded but the compilation takes...a while...


----------



## wonslung (Nov 26, 2009)

zeiz said:
			
		

> Interesting indeed. I used to fall into similar problems when it's unclear what the reason is but I simply waited till tomorrow and tomorrow everything was fine
> BTW is there any sense to compile Gnome from ports where it's the same 2.26_3 so far as in packages? A few outdated packages could be portupgraded but the compilation takes...a while...



It depends.  Gnome has a ton of smaller packages with different options you can change.  Also, if you have special system wide stuff in /etc/make.conf you might prefer compiling it.


----------



## zeiz (Nov 26, 2009)

Agreed: if one has perl5.10 everything must be compiled. But I believe those special smaller packages could be configured and compiled separately?
Could you give a sample of such a packages which would require to reconfigure and recompile entire Gnome?


----------



## wonslung (Nov 27, 2009)

i'm just saying, in general gnome is a massive group of ports. 

one of the things about FreeBSD that makes it different (read BETTER) than other os's out there is that you CAN compile everything from source EASILY

Sure, it takes longer, but the ports system automates it enough, and with /etc/make.conf you can do some cool stuff.


Technically, i think you could use pkg_add for gnome, then use ports to reinstall anything you want to compile with different options...but to me that just seems backwards...


I also like to compile my base system and kernel as well...but that's another GREAT thing about FreeBSD....options.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Nov 28, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> so you know enough to modify a makefile but don't know enough to know WHAT you changed?
> 
> That's.....interesting.



I know enough because I am since 2002 a Debian user ... What I changed , I tried to remember after reading a message from someone who helped me on this forum  - saying this is not a helpdesk and it would be great to share my solution, and he was indeed right.  -so far ... I am looking the concerned makefiles  to find what I changed, what I remenber at this point  is : I commented some line out in a makefile - after three weeks I don't know which one - and was able to go further, but then it stopped and I searched the web to find how to change the configuration options for  a package : my idea was to suppress (?) anything in the options which had something to do with libxml2 , then it worked.

Thanks

mahashakti89


----------



## wonslung (Nov 28, 2009)

it would be simple to figure out if that was indeed what you did.


all you'd have to do is download a standard makefile and compare.


----------

